# My new shop! =)



## Rilaks (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello =)

I opened up my bath & body shop on etsy exactly a month and 2 days from today, and I've accomplished a lot so far. I've had 23 sales since then and hoping to get more!  www.Rilaks.etsy.com


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 30, 2010)

Your pictures are wonderful.  I have had alot of trouble there using 2 different cameras.  What kind of camera do you use and can you give me any tips to getting nice pictures like that?

Bruce


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree!!  Great pics.  I'd like to know, too!


----------



## Rilaks (Jul 14, 2010)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Your pictures are wonderful.  I have had alot of trouble there using 2 different cameras.  What kind of camera do you use and can you give me any tips to getting nice pictures like that?
> 
> Bruce




Aw thank you! 
I use Kodak EasyShare C180
A tip for taking pictures:
-Use natural light along with the light you have in the room. It makes a huge difference! =)


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 14, 2010)

You still must have a natural talent for picture taking--I took 43 shots of my cedarwood yesterday using both southern light and 2 lamps, and wasn't happy with any of them.  Yours are great!


----------



## Rilaks (Jul 26, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> You still must have a natural talent for picture taking--I took 43 shots of my cedarwood yesterday using both southern light and 2 lamps, and wasn't happy with any of them.  Yours are great!



Aww thank you! well just keep practicing.. im sure that will help


----------



## ivievei (Aug 17, 2010)

Its may be everything okay whats saying in comment section, but i want to know why things are going worse.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 17, 2010)

ivievei said:
			
		

> Its may be everything okay whats saying in comment section, but i want to know why things are going worse.



 :?: Not sure what you mean.


----------

